# Lilos foaling thread * Update * Baby is here *



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

She is adorable!!! Welcome to the forum . I think a Vet would be better at telling her foaling date.

Do you have a picture of the Sire?


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> She is adorable!!! Welcome to the forum . I think a Vet would be better at telling her foaling date.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the Sire?


Well a vet can probably see it right away, but I explained myself enough not enough, what I meant was that I'd love to have tips on how I can see in what stage she is in. 
and there can secure a vet teach me but it is not the thing with a forum. 
yes, I have pictures of the father and they come here.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Are tinker horses a recognised breed now? They are two a penny her 

Has she been ultra sounded so you know she's Infoal/ not carrying twins?


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

DeliciousD said:


> Are tinker horses a recognised breed now? They are two a penny her
> 
> Has she been ultra sounded so you know she's Infoal/ not carrying twins?


Sorry but I do not understand the last thing in your sentence (They are two a penny her)? 
Tinker and Irish cob is the same race but with two different unions.

I sincerely apologize for my poor english::-(


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Lorden said:


> Sorry but I do not understand the last thing in your sentence (They are two a penny her)?
> Tinker and Irish cob is the same race but with two different unions.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for my poor english::-(



:lol: don't feel bad I don't understand that terminology either :? & English is my only language:wink:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

"Two a penny" means the same as "A dime a dozen". DeliciousD is saying there are lots of this particular type of horse where she lives.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Pretty much. They are call gypsy banners, Irish big cobs, tinker horses etc. basically hairies with colour. They are a bit of an issue over here as they are bred for colour and indiscriminate breeding. 

Not my cup of tea but I wish you the best.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for the explanation


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Here is a link to a foaling journal on a mare's changes approaching foaling. But each mare is different and either follow the rule book or surprise you. 
Foaling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There are no set hard and fast rules with mares on when to tell what stage of a pregnancy she is in unless feet are presenting. 

If you're wanting a more accurate time frame, you need to have your mare evaluated by a vet.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I like gypsies/tinkers if responsibly bred.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Are tinker horses a recognised breed now? They are two a penny her
> 
> Has she been ultra sounded so you know she's Infoal/ not carrying twins?


 
So funny D! Here they are quite expensive!! and if they are "imported" from europe their value increases even more. LOL! Its so strange!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

You can get them for £50 upwards here! Some of the stallys can go for £££££'s within the traveller community. 

Same with friesians, expensive outside of holland but quite cheap in holland.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello to you all and thanks for the reply.

I think there has been a misunderstanding due to my English.
I have pretty good coal on her, and of course I have good contact with a licensed veterinarian to inseminate mares.
What I haven't done is an ultra sound test and I have actually not done in any of my mares during my nearly twenty years that I have kept on with breeding.

MY THOUGHT ON THIS THREAD Where we can all glean something new and interesting.

I should probably tell you a little about my experience of breeding.
I've had a nice jumping Stallion I have competed with and he s also got in breeding on natural mating by hand.
Because of competition and at the same time been in breeding, so he has not had so many mares per season.
Every spring, he has been fitness tested by vets.
I have one of my mares for breeding, I start with taking the temperature of her once a day in a weak and then I jump over a weak and redo this in three weeks and there by to get a good temp on his horse by taking the average temperature. then she goes to the veterinarian and examined and possibly be rinsed
After that, she will become coveredt once a day until her mating season is over.I have a book on all off my mares where I enter all the data and times, and more, and I never covered a Mare in foal rut For broodmare vagina has not had time to pull out enough chemistry.
I'm glad if I can help anyone here on this forum because I have some experience with breeding.

I will post new pictures on my mare development and with today's pictures, I think she is about a month and a half until she shall have foals or what do you say.
Moreover, regarding the breed so I can take the whole story on the thread about stallions which I have pictures of my hopefully new approved stallion

Yours Billy


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

It just interesting as the 'breed' aren't s recognised breed over here and are in fact ruining our breeding as they are bred in such vast numbers for colour and feather only.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I worked at a place where gypsies were being sold for $30,000 and up 0.0! So when I see gypsy/Tinker I think expensive lol. She is a beautiful mare.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful mare Lorden! I'm sure you will get a nice looking baby! Keep the updates coming! And don't worry if you make some English mistakes. The only way you learn is to practice and that's exactly what you're doing. 

KigerQueen, it's the same here too. My riding instructor is training a Gypsy Vanner mare that the owners bought for $17, 000. The mare was barely green broke when she was a 3 year old and then was a broodmare for 5 or 6 years. I don't want to even imagine what she would have cost if she was fully trained and shown more.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats about right for a Gypsie in Wisconsin too! people want them because they are different and pretty rare in the US. This mare seems shorter that the ones we have here...


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

DeliciousD said:


> It just interesting as the 'breed' aren't s recognised breed over here and are in fact ruining our breeding as they are bred in such vast numbers for colour and feather only.


Hey. 
It does not sound very serious and sin on a very nice breed. 
Here in Sweden Government required that all documents and papers on the recognition of breeders and it comes across species.
I think it's very good because then you avoid inbreeding and breeding with unsuitable animals.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> I worked at a place where gypsies were being sold for $30,000 and up 0.0! So when I see gypsy/Tinker I think expensive lol. She is a beautiful mare.


You are very right in the price of this horse race and the most expensive are the horses that are fit for driving and forestry work. 
The horses that are going well can easily go up to 200,000 Swedish crowns.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Beautiful mare Lorden! I'm sure you will get a nice looking baby! Keep the updates coming! And don't worry if you make some English mistakes. The only way you learn is to practice and that's exactly what you're doing.
> 
> KigerQueen, it's the same here too. My riding instructor is training a Gypsy Vanner mare that the owners bought for $17, 000. The mare was barely green broke when she was a 3 year old and then was a broodmare for 5 or 6 years. I don't want to even imagine what she would have cost if she was fully trained and shown more.


Thank you for those words about my English. 
Theit is not really the English language somewhat larger prublem to read or talk,my big problems is that I spell badly in Swedish and can not spell at all in English so I'm forced to use translating program. 
Which makes me crazy because I have not found one that translates as I want


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

darkpony said:


> Thats about right for a Gypsie in Wisconsin too! people want them because they are different and pretty rare in the US. This mare seems shorter that the ones we have here...


 Approved Tinker may have a height between 130-170 cm Here in Sweden.

My mare is 138 cm high and the stallion has a height of 149 cm. 
The mare will be about 145 cm and the stallion approximately 155cm


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

So I think I did the conversion correctly... in Hands the range would be 12.3-16.3? Do you use hands to measure height of horses in Sweden?? Sorry this is so of topic.. but I think it is so interesting the difference in the horse world between countries (and even regions of the same country). The most popular/best selling breeds around here are Quarter horses, morgans and Paints. Occasionally you might see an arab or a thoroughbred but usually they go for less than 1000 us dollars.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I can not wait to see this baby! I KNOW it is going to be beyond adorable. 

I have a very close friend who lives in Sweden too!


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

darkpony said:


> So I think I did the conversion correctly... in Hands the range would be 12.3-16.3? Do you use hands to measure height of horses in Sweden?? Sorry this is so of topic.. but I think it is so interesting the difference in the horse world between countries (and even regions of the same country). The most popular/best selling breeds around here are Quarter horses, morgans and Paints. Occasionally you might see an arab or a thoroughbred but usually they go for less than 1000 us dollars.


Hello to you. 
It does not matter if you are off topic. 
The general discussion here is interesting too, and no we do not use hands which measure we use centimeters and meters scale. 
Here in Sweden, the most common breed Swedish Warmblood for classical riding jumps / dressage. 
And some odd breeds of horses morgans or PRE horses are very expensive here.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It seems a funny notion for a Morgan to be rare when they are so common here!  It's neat to get a different perspective of different breeds around the world.

How is your mare doing? Any changes?

Edited to add: I would somewhat disagree with you on the Arab or Thoroughbred remark. Again, I suppose it's totally dependent on area, but at the stable I used to ride at where they raised Arabs, you would be lucky to buy one for less than $5000. Most (but not all) I've seen around here range from $1500 - $5000 (CDN), depending on their show history, bloodlines, etc. but many go for more than that.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Glynnis. 
Well it's funny that it could be so much differs from what is usual and unusual horse breeds notification various countries.

A so far there has been no difference with Lilo, but I promise  update you as soon as something happens.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I can buy a arab with papers for under 1k here in Arizona. All throwaways from Scottsdale. I got my arab for $500 XD. You can get an OTTB for about $800, also throwaways from turf paradise.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Kiger-Thats about right for Wisconsin too. I guess it just depends how common they are, and if the demand is there. I have certianly seen either of those breeds go for more with the right training. But it seems the hotter breeds take more effort so sadly they are the ones who dont get the appropriate training.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there. 
First I want to say that there is not much a difference on Lilo yet except that her stomach is larger as you can see in the pictures And as you also see Lilo has been a dirt pig and rolled in the worst mud.

She will probably not foal fore the end of April.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Now for the exciting. 
I have been asked whether I want to buy the foal's father and I've accepted.

So what do you think of him?


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Aw, they're so fluffy and cute. I want to squish them with my love!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I love them! I've always wanted one. You never see them around where I live and if you do find one within driving distance they are soooo expensive. We have an over abundance of Throughbreds here for cheap (I guess because I'm only a few hours from WestVa race track).
I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Gorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there. 
Thank you very much for the nice comments, and of course you are welcome to visit my horses if you are passing Sweden sometime.:wink:


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

They are so common over here. Come buy one for £500 .


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

DeliciousD said:


> They are so common over here. Come buy one for £500 .


what are their fault because they are so cheap? 
Probably poor breeding and inbreeding may even breed with sick horses. 

I DO NOT LIKE THE WAY YOU TALK ABOUT THIS BREED.


END OF STORY :-(


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Lorden said:


> what are their fault because they are so cheap?
> Probably poor breeding and inbreeding may even breed with sick horses.
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE THE WAY YOU TALK ABOUT THIS BREED.
> ...


Don't shout it's rude. The breeding of this breed is a huge issue over here. 

Horses for sale, Carriage driving and harness from Dragon Driving

The tinker or vanner isn't really a recognised breed over here. They are over bred for colour and feather.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

DeliciousD said:


> Don't shout it's rude. The breeding of this breed is a huge issue over here.
> 
> Horses for sale, Carriage driving and harness from Dragon Driving
> 
> The tinker or vanner isn't really a recognised breed over here. They are over bred for colour and feather.


I apologize because I was loud. 
But if you now look so negatively to applicants race and how the fathers of your country, it's about time you do something about it and do not complain about those who are genuinely engaged in breeding for fine horses to use for riding and driving.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Lorden said:


> I apologize because I was loud.
> But if you now look so negatively to applicants race and how the fathers of your country, it's about time you do something about it and do not complain about those who are genuinely engaged in breeding for fine horses to use for riding and driving.


I do. I report the tethered gypsy horses near my work. Reported the horses stranded by a swollen river then there was mass flooding and the owners didn't care. I donate to charities that actively are out in the field try to promote gelding these colts. 

Like I said, nothing wrong with a mare/stallion who is a good example of a breed and has proven him/herself. But in the UK there is a crisis with horses like this. 

I never was negative towards your mare, your choice, but the values bestowed on said breed is in my opinion horrifying when we have issues such as spindles farm and horses of these breed dumped dead weekly. I can link examples but they are so distressing there is no need.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

DeliciousD said:


> I do. I report the tethered gypsy horses near my work. Reported the horses stranded by a swollen river then there was mass flooding and the owners didn't care. I donate to charities that actively are out in the field try to promote gelding these colts.
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with a mare/stallion who is a good example of a breed and has proven him/herself. But in the UK there is a crisis with horses like this.
> 
> I never was negative towards your mare, your choice, but the values bestowed on said breed is in my opinion horrifying when we have issues such as spindles farm and horses of these breed dumped dead weekly. I can link examples but they are so distressing there is no need.


DeliciousD, I'm really seeing no need for to talk about the UK's gypsy horse problems. Obviously in Sweden (as well as in the US), they are more carefully bred and well-documented. I know where I am even untrained Gypsy Cobs are very expensive, sought after, and highly marketable.

OP, you have a gorgeous mare and I am very excited to see her foal!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

DeliciousD - Gypsies are expensive here as well. Just because you have problems in your area is not a reason to put a negative swing on this thread. 

Lorden -- beautiful horses. Good luck with the foaling!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

And on the note of your beautiful horses, I think we need some more pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there. 
I hope you DeliciousD can really put the lid on your problems with Tinker for there are reputable and disreputable breeders in all countries and breeds of horses.

Subject Lilo she is much more rounded on the belly and a slight change in her udder. 
She is doing excellent and takes the opportunity to roll in every mud puddle she can find.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's looking good.  She seems to be getting really wide!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

I think those mud baths must be working for her! She's prettier than ever! Looking forward to seeing this foal!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guys today I have been out in the barn and mounted up four cameras. 
This is some exciting time especially because it's the first time I have a mare who gives birth in the barn and not in a box in the stable as I used to. 
Take care all of you until we hear next time


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Both mare and stud are gorgeous . Looking forward to a healthy, gorgeous baby.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Both parents are beautiful! If I did my math correctly, the mare is around 13.2hh and the stallion is around 15.1hh.

I think....


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

hello to you all. 
Have not much new about Lilo, there are new pictures of her this weekend. 
I just wanted to share with you pictures of my three year old stallion in agricultural work.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello my friends. 
Unfortunately I have no new pictures of Lilo today because I forgot to charge the battery for the camera. 
I will upload pictures tomorrow though there is no major change in her position now is. 
I spent a little extra time to groom her today so it annoys me that I forgot to charge the battery for the camera. 
And of course it has rained all night so you can guess tremble how she looks in the morning. 
Have a good evening or morning depending on where you are from. 
Greets Billy and Lorden


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Time for update. 
Here are the pictures I promised you this weekend.
As you can see is her belly big as a house, and her udder is swollen some but no bag yet. 
Her volva is casual but no other change, and she has not descended yet so I think her time is correct or what do you think?

greets Billy and Lorden.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Is she ever wide! So beautiful though. I think you still have a couple of weeks. When is she due again?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

yes she is a while out yet ,so rest up now,while she builds that udder :wink:


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

New Update on Lilo. 
As you said, she has a few weeks yet, but I think I see the beginnings of a bag on her. 
Otherwise everything is just fine with her ​​and the other horses.

Ps my new stallion has come and he has become accustomed to the new routines here. 
He is so cuddly and loves to be brushed and what a huge mane to comb.


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful mare! I love her mane.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love the forelock braid in that last picture!

What colour is Lilo? Of course, she has some kind of pinto pattern, tobiano and perhaps frame, but what about her base colour (the not white parts)? Is she a black that has roan? She's so cute. I can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Love the forelock braid in that last picture!
> 
> What colour is Lilo? Of course, she has some kind of pinto pattern, tobiano and perhaps frame, but what about her base colour (the not white parts)? Is she a black that has roan? She's so cute. I can't wait to see what you get.


Hello again Glynnis. 
thanks for the many nice comments about Lilo. 
I'm not sure what that color is called in English, but my explanation is on the black parts are the basic color black and the ends of the hair is silver-colored, in the summer, she is completely gray-silvery, she also has white hairs in the black. 
I know, as I said, not what it is called in English. 
Now in days we have had nice spring weather and all the horses cuddling in the sun


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

Your mare is beautiful love her coloring!! Can't wait to see what she has!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lorden said:


> Hello again Glynnis.
> thanks for the many nice comments about Lilo.
> I'm not sure what that color is called in English, but my explanation is on the black parts are the basic color black and the ends of the hair is silver-colored, in the summer, she is completely gray-silvery, she also has white hairs in the black.
> I know, as I said, not what it is called in English.
> Now in days we have had nice spring weather and all the horses cuddling in the sun


To put it simply, when there are white hairs mixed in with black, we usually call that roan, unless she is going white. Then we would say she is a grey!  Not sure that could get any more confusing!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Sure it could get more confusing, you could try to explain "sabino roan" vs. true roan, and then you could also throw in the bit about how tobianos often have non-roan related "roany spots." Or how extreme rabicano can mimic true roan. ha ha


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. 
To begin with, I have figured out that roan =skimmel in Swedish and that there are two types of roan just like we have two types skimmel one remains roan and the other is white with time. 
Lilo will not be white according to her breeder.

Now for the exciting. 
Update on Lilo She has started to fill up the udder and she is very tired of themselves nowadays. 
She is still quite ok to groom and handle so I think she will remain so.
I have mounted up cameras in the barn and checked so alto works and it does, 
have connected a hard drive to them so now it records everything that happens.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Lorden, she is looking great. What a wonderful roomy foaling area she has! My horse would be envious.

I am trying to figure out what your skimmel is that turns white with time. There are two possibilities that come to mind and the first is grey (which is often confused with roan over here, too) and the second is what we call "varnish roan" which is an Lp (think Appaloosa) trait which starts solid and "roans out" over time, usually leaving only a tiny bit of color over the bony parts (face bones, hips, legs.)

Anyway, keep us updated, can't wait to see your foal!


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

JetdecksComet said:


> Lorden, she is looking great. What a wonderful roomy foaling area she has! My horse would be envious.
> 
> I am trying to figure out what your skimmel is that turns white with time. There are two possibilities that come to mind and the first is grey (which is often confused with roan over here, too) and the second is what we call "varnish roan" which is an Lp (think Appaloosa) trait which starts solid and "roans out" over time, usually leaving only a tiny bit of color over the bony parts (face bones, hips, legs.)
> 
> Anyway, keep us updated, can't wait to see your foal!


Hello to you JetdecksComet skimmel is gray with no white hair in the gray.
Regarding her foal barn so it is envisaged that six horses to share the place but I only have one mare and two colts on the farm now.
other space will be rented to horse owners as soon Lilo has foaled.

have a nice day greets Lorden


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Any updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Lorden, where are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there. 
Everything fine here with the horses, I got a little problem with my Internet-Connection. 
Now it's fixed, and now update on Lilo The first images is four days old.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Here are today's photos. 
I have started to foal vigil late last night and I think she gives birth this night due to her wax has started to drip. 
Have a good one all until next time.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, she's looking much closer! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Such a pretty girl! I hope she has it soon and with no issues!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She looks super close! Can't wait to see the baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello there. 
After a long night decided Lilo to foal at 01:45 Monday morning. 
It was a sweet little girl, everything has gone well and I'm still exhausted.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations Lorden on a beautiful foal! I'm so happy everything went well and mom and baby are healthy!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Adorable! Glad everything went well for you! She's a big girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Awww... she is beautiful!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new arrival looks like a big girl!!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats, she's beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay! Congrats Lorden! She is beautiful!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

How did you manage to get a brand new baby so CLEAN?!  Her whites are so white! Really nice foal.


----------



## Lorden (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello and thanks for all the comments. 
I promise to write more another day, but today I'm too tired because I've been on the job since six o'clock this morning and come home a littl eover eight. 
By the way all good here with the mare and foal.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lorden! She's marked perfectly! Congrats on healthy baby and mama!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats! She is huge fuzzy and beeeutiful!!!


----------

